# The Month of LOVE! - The Flavour Mill



## DizZa (6/2/17)

The Month of Love is upon us!

To celebrate Valentines Day we at The Flavour Mill will be running insane specials on our Strawberries and Chocolates concentrates!

Put the love back in vaping and mix up some love for your other half!

Roses die, juice steep, do the smart thing this Valentines.





Promotion starts 7th of February 2017 and will be running until 15th of February 2017.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

DizZa said:


> ...Roses die, juice steep, do the smart thing this Valentines....



Hahaha!

Great promo @DizZa !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Whoop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/2/17)

This is exciting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (7/2/17)

Valentines Specials are live, find them here, also Jungle Flavours now in stock here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

Some awesome deals there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Max (8/2/17)

Those prices are frikken frikken awesome @DizZa - just need to say very well done on the way that The Flavour Mill does it's all to keep everyone's attention -    - all the time - cc @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Taytay (8/2/17)

Max said:


> Those prices are frikken frikken awesome @DizZa - just need to say very well done on the way that The Flavour Mill does it's all to keep everyone's attention -    - all the time - cc @Rooigevaar


Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (8/2/17)

Btw, also loving the new labels! They look and feel very durable

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Effjh (8/2/17)

Yep TFM are the only DIY vendor consistently offering specials and they ALWAYS deliver top notch service. They also listen to our needs and are willing to bring in new products and expand their offering all the time. They really deserve all the success that come their way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (8/2/17)

Effjh said:


> Yep TFM are the only DIY vendor consistently offering specials and they ALWAYS deliver top notch service. They also listen to our needs and are willing to bring in new products and expand their offering all the time. They really deserve all the success that come their way!



On this note @Effjh we are finalising our INW order.

And they are unfortunately out of stock on Waffle.

As soon as they have new stock available they promised to notify me.


----------



## Max (8/2/17)

@DizZa - not forgetting the INW Pineapple Pleeeeeez

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (8/2/17)

Max said:


> @DizZa - not forgetting the INW Pineapple Pleeeeeez



That is indeed inbound sir!


----------



## Effjh (8/2/17)

DizZa said:


> On this note @Effjh we are finalising our INW order.
> 
> And they are unfortunately out of stock on Waffle.
> 
> As soon as they have new stock available they promised to notify me.



Thanks @DizZa, but it has come to my attention that they are discontinuing the Waffle. So no more Dutchies Stroopwafel for us

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DizZa (8/2/17)

Effjh said:


> Thanks @DizZa, but it has come to my attention that they are discontinuing the Waffle. So no more Dutchies Stroopwafel for us



Could you perhaps share where you got this info @Effjh ?


----------



## Effjh (8/2/17)

DizZa said:


> Could you perhaps share where you got this info @Effjh ?



https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5pyodc/psa_inw_waffle_has_been_discontinued/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

